# Type of Service Codes - CPT coding book



## lmontan

Hello everyone! Can you please help me to locate where I can find the type of service codes?  I was told they are within the CPT coding book but can not locate them.  I am in need of them for setting up a new system are practice is converting over to.  Thank you all for your help.


----------



## rose3551

The first page of the CPT has 'Place-of-Service' codes, if that is what you are looking for.  Good luck.


----------



## cmcgarry

*Type of Service Codes*

I think you mean the TOS that prints on the CMS1500 claim form (or is transmitted electronically).  Most practice management software programs have this information.  They are not listed in the CPT book; I have seen them on instructions for filing claims, etc. The ones I know for sure are:
Medical Care = 1 (E/M)
Surgery = 2
X-ray = 4
Lab/Path = 5
Other Medical (back in the other medicine section) = 9

I hope this helps.

I found them - Appendix 6 in the HCPCS book lists them after the place of service codes.  These are taken from the Common Working File.


----------



## scorrado

1 = Medical Care
2 = Surgery
3 = Consultation
4 = Diagnostic Radiology
5= Diagnostic Lab
6 = Therapeutic Radiology
7 = Anesthesia
8 = Assistant at Surgery
9 = other Medical items or services
A = Used DME
B = High risk Screening Mammography
C = Low risk Screening Mammography
D = Ambulance

And the list goes on..... I got this info from our Medicaid website.  Hope this helps.


----------

